# Then and Now Thread!



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hobbes has grown into a great looking young man!!! It is so great to watch them grow up


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

What a handsome fella, i found some then and now pictures of my golden boy. Would it be ok if i posted them in your thread?


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 9, 2009)

Yep, that's the idea! Go for it everyone!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

He's absolutely adorable!

I had a couple:









9weeks and 8 months:


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a few! 

Then









Now









Then









Now









Then









And now









:wavey:


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

This is my Golden boy Darcy from feb 2008 to present.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Buzz then and now........................Clover then and now


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelley then








Shelley now


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

The first 3 pics are:
Sam at about 10 weeks, Sam at 3 years, Sam at 12 years...just before he went to the Bridge

The last 3 are:
Ike at 6wks, Ike at 6 months, Ike at 2.5 years, taken last weekend


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## JBAMM (Oct 2, 2008)

Then









Now


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay, first is Chip at 10 weeks, 5 years, and 10 years (5 months before going to the bridge).
Next is Brady at 9 weeks and 1 year

Chip at 10 weeks









Chip at 5 years









Chip at 10 years









Brady at 9 weeks









Brady at 1 year


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hudson then and now*

Hudson then and now. He is 8 weeks in the first picture and almost 14 months old in the second picture.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Gus then:











Gus a few months before he died:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Comet as a tiny little thing:











Comet this winter:











Incidentally, I think these two photos pretty much confirm that a puppy's ear color is a good indicator of his adult color, no matter how light he is.


----------

